# Lion Brand Amazing Yarn



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This yarn has some pretty colors in it. Have you every used it? If so, was it easy to knit with and what did you make? Thanks.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I don't do too well with "hairy" yarn, but a friend made a beautiful sweater out of it. Very pretty the way the shading goes around. Good luck!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I made this little hoodie sweater from Amazing. Turned our really cute I thought and the new mom loved it too


----------



## StephL (Nov 19, 2011)

I just finished a crocheted hat with Amazing...I like it a lot..the hat and the yarn...just don't make mistakes....very hard to tick back!! :|


----------



## mommaM (Apr 12, 2011)

I love working with this yarn, I have made hats, scarfs, mittens, gloves. I currently have enough to do a sweater that I will start after my current projects are done. It washes up great and retains it's shape, and is very warm. Try it on something small to get the feel for it...I don't like working with 100% wool, but this gives you the feel of wool without the itches.


----------



## sczyx (Oct 12, 2012)

Stellasknits, what color is the hoodie? I just love it!

Jenny


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I LOVE YOUR AVATAR! Now if I could just get my labs to do this. They would so at peace with themselves. 


mommaM said:


> I love working with this yarn, I have made hats, scarfs, mittens, gloves. I currently have enough to do a sweater that I will start after my current projects are done. It washes up great and retains it's shape, and is very warm. Try it on something small to get the feel for it...I don't like working with 100% wool, but this gives you the feel of wool without the itches.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

sczyx said:


> Stellasknits, what color is the hoodie? I just love it!
> 
> Jenny


Thank you!  I'm pretty sure that was Aurora or Mauna Loa (in Lion Brand Amazing). It's been awhile since I knit the little sweater but I'm pretty sure it was one of those.


----------



## sczyx (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you!

Jenny


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> I made this little hoodie sweater from Amazing. Turned our really cute I thought and the new mom loved it too


I love the sweater and hat, and especially love the colors! This is one of the prettiest baby sets I've seen in a while. Good choice, and good job on making it!

Could you tell us what the name of the colorway is? They show samples of the yarn, but with yarns that change color like this, the samples sometimes only show some of the colors in the actual yarn, and it's difficult to choose because you don't know what you're really getting.


----------



## sczyx (Oct 12, 2012)

See Stellasknits answer to me above!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm knitting a vest with Amazing in the colorway Arcadia. It is hard to tink back due to the fuzziness of the yarn, but it's really soft and I love the self-striping. I will use this yarn again.


----------



## StephL (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like the Mauna Loa...I just used to make my hat...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry, I missed it in the answer.

Probably Mauna Loa. I haven't seen a swatch of that colorway anywhere, so I'll file that away for future reference. My granddaughter is having a baby, and although we already know it's a boy, it's nice to knit things that could be used for a future child regardless of gender. That's a really good color combination for that purpose. It's got pink and blue, and they're not the insipid "baby" colors, but really fashionable.


----------



## suecanknit (Apr 12, 2011)

I love this yarn I have made tea cosies, hoodies, bootees and am just about to make my sons girlfriend a loop scarf in it.As I live in Australia I havent been able to buy it here but I buy it when it is on special in the states or uk I stockup on it it is so soft and very easy to knit with and the items hardly weigh anything.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes mauna loa cause aurora has more reds and oranges in it I know cause I am making a wingspan with the aurora right now!
Looking lovely reminds me of fall in Maine!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I made a sweater for myself in Olive Medley. Not so bad to knit with. Love the color.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

i used it to make a shawl-lion has a free one called Rosy Glen made in this yarn. it worked up quick and the pattern was simple...try it!


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

I usually knit socks. Several women were kniting sweaters out of Amazing. I just had to knit one too. I enjoy the beautiful colors,and like the texture of the yarn.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I have made a cuff to cuff cardigan and a pullover sweater for myself.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I think the color way on that sweater is Aurora


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I've used Lion Brand yarn for several projects and liked it very much. Some of the projects were: sweater for my daughter, slippers, several sweaters for my little dog and a Christmas tree skirt. All the projects turned out well.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

Love the pictures. I bought a bunch of Amazing about a year back (it was on sale) and tried to make a jumper for my granddaughter. I became discouraged as it was such a "sticky" yarn and never finished the project. Your pictures are so beautiful I'm inspired to try again.


----------



## mzgadget (Mar 19, 2012)

I made a hooded scarf for my daughter with Glacier Bay. Turned out beautiful and it was easy to knit with. Got a whole lot more in my stash waiting for something special


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

I knit a sweater on my brothers 260 knitting machine and also hand knit the the color and arm bands. I LOVED IT..........
it knits beatifully and easily and the color changes are breathtaking. I want to knit more things with it. I know they now sell it at Fred Meyers which is great.
Good luck with it, you will love it, it is very soft also and my daughter indicates it doesn't itch her. It's 50 percent wool so I was worried. it was a joy to knit with by machine and hand knitting.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

I too love this yarn. But like a few have said, hard to tink. Also be careful because it will felt if given an opportunity.


----------



## lehay2000 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have used it for an entrelac scarf (Lion Brand free pattern) and I really liked it. I think it is easier since you don't have to change the yarn to have the color change. Makes it less complicated to do entrelac. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes I have used this yarn for a toddlers cute jumper... Easy to knit with & very lite weight fabric when completed. I think it will be toasty warm on the body. Go for it, it's very nice & the colors are great ... I used this color ,too... Aurora is the shade! Nice color blending & fun to see how the color emerge!
Joan


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i have done 2 wingspan scarfs with Amazing and enjoyed working with it. i still have 2 of a diff. color, so i must have bought it on sale. happy knitting


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

I made this shawl with Amazing yarn...colorway is Arcadia


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I am currently making an Entrelac scarf from it and the colors are just awesome. You can see how it looks on my Ravelry page under sharluvknit. People in my weekly knittihg class are always saying how gorgeous the colors are.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I made this purse from Glacier Bay Amazing. It was my first attempt at using a fuzzy yarn. It went well, even with the cables. I lined the bag with a little pocket so things wouldn't poke through or stretch out the bag. First attempt at lining. I'll have to do some clean up on the loose threads before I give this to my sister=in=law. I love all the colors this yarn comes in. I personalized it by putting in a label I made...says Paula's Purls, just for fun.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I also love this yarn and have knitted three shawls with it.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Love, love, love Amazing yarn. I made scarves and hats for all the women in my family with it last Christmas.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you have these patterns?



jbweaver said:


> I have made a cuff to cuff cardigan and a pullover sweater for myself.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has shown their projects using Amazing yarn. It is obviously very versatile. The purse, the sweaters, the baby outfit, hat & scarf, and the Amazing shawl are all wonderfully knitted and so beautiful.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

I knitted a short row ruffle scarf for a gift last year. I loved the yarn.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

if you like amazing, also try Plymouth Gina- self striping colorways in beautiful colors...100% wool...


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

aliciawake said:


> I made this shawl with Amazing yarn...colorway is Arcadia


Beautiful! What pattern is this?


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> I made this little hoodie sweater from Amazing. Turned our really cute I thought and the new mom loved it too


I love this little hoodie! I just bought some Amazing yesteray at Joann's to make two different scarves and hats for Chrismas gifts. Can't wait to see how they come out. The colors I picked were Ruby for one set and Constellation for the other.


----------



## cogemgal (Jun 19, 2012)

Right now, i'm making a slouchy hat and matched scarf....and the yarn washes great. Have used several of the colors for small projects and the shading of the colors looks like hand paint yarn, but with a fraction of the price. Can find it at Walmart and on line on the Lion brand web-site.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

The child's sweater is beautiful. I wanted to knit a small child's sweater but when I read the label, it wasn't machine washable and dryable. Mothers don't have the time to wash by hand or they don't want to. The yarn is beautiful.

Maisy


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Sorry, I missed it in the answer.
> 
> Probably Mauna Loa. I haven't seen a swatch of that colorway anywhere, so I'll file that away for future reference. My granddaughter is having a baby, and although we already know it's a boy, it's nice to knit things that could be used for a future child regardless of gender. That's a really good color combination for that purpose. It's got pink and blue, and they're not the insipid "baby" colors, but really fashionable.


 If you look on Lion Brand site, they have many patterns with the different colorways already made up into cowls, scarfs and hats. I am really glad somebody asked about this. I have been chomping at the bit wanting to make a sweater I saw on Lion Brand site (for me). Also some of their hats, cowls, and scarfs.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> I made this little hoodie sweater from Amazing. Turned our really cute I thought and the new mom loved it too


That is really cute .. Can you share the pattern please ?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's a link for free L.B. patterns for Amazing:

http://tinyurl.com/cr9fv96


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Of all the yarns with texture (fuzzy), I found it easiest to frog. I made a skirt for my GD that turned out very nice. Her teacher at school loved it - she never said if she did or not. ;o]


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely items. Unfortunately no one can wear wool in this family.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have used this yarn to make scarves and cowls and they come out beautiful - I found it very easy to work with.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Also if you go to http://www.knitting-warehouse.com they have Amazing yarn for $4.75 compared to regular price of $8.99. I have wanted to order from them but they specifically say that they cannot guarantee dye lots. Has anybody ordered from them and had any dye lot problems?


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Walmart carries the Lion Brand Amazing in many colorways for under $5.00 per skein. Also, you can order from Walmart.com and pick out the yarn colors and amount that you want and have it shipped to you nearest Walmart store, for free.


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a go-to cardigan (women's) knitting pattern that you can use the Lion Brand or Vanna yarn? I guess I'm too fussy - can't find one I really like. I'm getting so frustrated. Thanks so much.


----------



## nancyo44 (Feb 26, 2012)

I made the fingerless gloves in the Wildflowers. It is a free pattern on the Lion Brand website. I bought two skeins on sale at AC Moore and I only used one skein. I was intending to make them for myself, but my 10 year old GD saw them and loved them, so now they are hers! I plan on making more fingerless gloves, but there are so many patterns out there that I want to try. Maybe a cowl with the other skein.


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

What a great idea, Nancy. I'll have to try these.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> I made this shawl with Amazing yarn...colorway is Arcadia


Please do share the name of this pattern. It's lovely! Thanks!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I just recently crocheted two baby hats in Amazing in an older colorway Rainbow. Love the long runs of color, worked up very well.


----------



## parksly (Jan 18, 2012)

So happy to hear all the positive reviews about Amazing yarn! Every time I get near a yarn aisle, Amazing calls to me. I just wasn't sure what I would like to make or how much I should buy. I definitely have projects in mind now. Too many, actually, LOL!!


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## jmihaly (Sep 18, 2011)

Would you be so kind to share the source for the pattern?


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

This sweater is adorable. I bought some Amazing yarn to make a hat, but haven't had time to make it yet because I have so many other projects going. I make alll of my Christmas presents. I guess this is a little late to start.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

I have made several 'modular' scarves with this; the colors look great with mitered squares, and it's very soft!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> This yarn has some pretty colors in it. Have you every used it? If so, was it easy to knit with and what did you make? Thanks.


I have used it and it is hairy, and it is difficult to tink back or frog. But the colors are nice and I made a nice warm sweater for my grandson and a cute cap to go with it. And with the leftover, I am knitting some fingerless mitts. But not easy to work with, but as has been said, lovely color changes.
Dot


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Stella, Will you please share your pattern?


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

Will you please share patterns.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

mommaM-I just love your "yoga dog" avatar. Still giggling over it. It made my day! Thanks. Denise


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

The less expensive yarns have come a long way and this is one of them. The color combos are great. I have them in mind. Where did everyone purchase them. If I can use my Michaels or Joanns coupons that would be great.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

JoAnnes has them...but I got my first skeins at (whisper this) WalMart. 

I think I saw it at Michael's, too, but I wasn't paying much attention.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I used it for a potato chip scarf. I showed it some time a go. I though it was very easy to work with. I got a lot of compliants on it. The colors are very pretty.

josiehof


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

My son was born in Hong Kong, and since the age of 2 lived here in South wales,His dad was welsh, I come from the North of England,Steve still gets people asking when did he move to wales,They mostly think he is from the Home counties,


----------



## dwknits (Oct 18, 2011)

I ordered mine from Knitting Warehouse and the dye lots were all the same but the colors in each skein were very different. Some were light colored and some were very dark. My Wingspan looks ok but it could have been better. Sorry I have no way to send a picture.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

jbweaver said:


> I have made a cuff to cuff cardigan and a pullover sweater for myself.


I would love to do the Cuff to Cuff sweater as I think I could make that one big enough to fit me. Do you happen to have the pattern link for this??? Thanks so much if you do and blessings anyway if you don't. Could you please PM me so that I actually find it? I'd appreciate that, thanks.

Maddi


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey,, great job,, my husband just looked at this and now I'm thinking I have to get the pattern too. Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing... see ya


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

I've used it to knit Summerflies. While I liked the finished blocked outcome, I did not like knitting with it, especially for tinking or frogging, and I didn't like the feel of the yarn while knitting. I knitted two scarfs with it as well because it was a request - but basically I won't use it anymore as lovely as the colorways are.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Darling sweater, bright and cheerful.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> JoAnnes has them...but I got my first skeins at (whisper this) WalMart.
> 
> I think I saw it at Michael's, too, but I wasn't paying much attention.


The WalMarts on the coast don't carry much in the way of Lion Brand except Homespun.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> I made this little hoodie sweater from Amazing. Turned our really cute I thought and the new mom loved it too


Really Cute hoodie!!!


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I have used it in the color Glacier to make a pullover vest for my brother. The yarn is very soft, nice to work with and so far holds the stitch definition very well.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

What pattern did you use for your pullover? I love the neckline.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love, love, love this yarn. If you go to the LionBrand site they will show you many patterns you can use with the yarn....The comet tail hat really turned out well....also the diaganal sp? scarf really looks great.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

oops!!! I misspelled diagonal for the scarf...actually it is called directional color scarf if anyone wants to make it....On the lionbrand site if you type in amazing yarn patterns, you will come up with many, many possible ways to use this yarn.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I like this yarn and the colors are "amazing". I have some and I enjoy knitting with it. No problems for me. It looks great in a Wingspan Shawl.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

conch72 said:


> aliciawake said:
> 
> 
> > I made this shawl with Amazing yarn...colorway is Arcadia
> ...


Thank you.

It's the Treble Clef Shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/treble-clef-shawl


----------



## rowensky (Feb 12, 2011)

I have used Amazing Yarn and they have beautiful colors and it is very easy to knit with it. I have knitted a Waterfall Shawl with Vineyard color, and it turned out really beautifully.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

very cute


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

My first entrelac scarf and it was beautiful, went into a silent auction at my family reunion and raised a lot of money.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> This yarn has some pretty colors in it. Have you every used it? If so, was it easy to knit with and what did you make? Thanks.


I jus completed a cowl with it, it looks beautiful, I'm sewing the ends together, but I admit it is not the easiest yarn to work any kind of YO's. it took twice as long to finish and if I ever use the same yarn again it will be for a simple pattern. Otherwise it looks fantastic.


----------



## StephL (Nov 19, 2011)

My Michael's has next to no yatn any more...I find it at ACMoore or you can order direst from Lion Brand!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I've made a knitted, lace beanie with this yarn and love the yarn; I've since bought a few of the other colorways for two shawls and additional hat patterns.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

You can often get great deals on Amazon too.


----------



## hannaharm (Dec 16, 2011)

I Love the yarn. 
have made three hats and scarf sets. So easy to work with and I have not been knitting long.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I looked up this yarn on the Lion Brand site and it says it is machine washable and lay flat to dry.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I have made a lot of things with this yarn hats. mittens, sweaters, afghans, slippers even some of pats bears. It's a very good yarn.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I think our Michael's here in Washington state is phasing out some of their yarn, too. I don't know if you have a JoAnn's Fabric and Craft store where you live, but they have lots of yarn, so they might have it there. They do carry a large selection of Lion Brand yarn.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

It seems at first very web-y or furry,but after you just get used to it. It knits very pretty. I made a mobius scarf with it and I love it.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

i made an infinity scarf and i loved it..


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love Lion Brand Amazing! I used it to knit a ruana. I may simply sew up the sides--up to the armholes, that is--to turn it into a vest. 

The yarn was a pleasure to knit with and has a slight halo. The colors are gorgeous.

Hazel


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nicen


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

marimom said:


> The less expensive yarns have come a long way and this is one of them. The color combos are great. I have them in mind. Where did everyone purchase them. If I can use my Michaels or Joanns coupons that would be great.


Both JoAnn's and Michael's have Amazing, I have used many of the color ways for scarves and a special w-i-d-e scarf. Nice to work with. Moon Loomer


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That's just cute!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Such a pretty yarn, and I always wanted to knit something for my little GD with it.
I finally picked some out in the store for her, but by the time I walked to the car my hands felt very uncomfortable. Sort of scratchy and irritated. So, I walked back inside and returned it, as GD and her Mom and brother all have sensitive skin. Didn't want to take any chances.

Surprised me because I've never been allergic to wool, and have handled some wool since (not Amazing) with no problems. Just an issue (for me) with Amazing.


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

The cuff to cuff is the same sweater i am working on only in the blues. Love it!


----------



## wolfmom6712 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just finished a hat with it. a little difficult to tink but knits easy and looks awesome complete! My new favorite!


----------



## wolfmom6712 (Sep 16, 2012)

By the way, Wal-Mart carries it!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Such a pretty yarn, and I always wanted to knit something for my little GD with it.
> I finally picked some out in the store for her, but by the time I walked to the car my hands felt very uncomfortable. Sort of scratchy and irritated. So, I walked back inside and returned it, as GD and her Mom and brother all have sensitive skin. Didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> Surprised me because I've never been allergic to wool, and have handled some wool since (not Amazing) with no problems. Just an issue (for me) with Amazing.


It's possible that it's not the wool thats the problem, but either the dye or the mordant used to make the dye take.

I have severe allergies to _all_ of the mordants, which are _all toxic._

The safest dyes are acid dyes. All food dyes are acid dyes, although not all acid dyes are food grade. But they're still much safer than natural dyes that need a mordant.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

I love this yarn. Very nice to work with.



SouthernGirl said:


> This yarn has some pretty colors in it. Have you every used it? If so, was it easy to knit with and what did you make? Thanks.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

This is a shawl I made with Amazing


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love all the pictures everyone posted, all your work is tryly amazing and now I'm motivated to go get me some of this yarn too.


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

I have made the Butterfly Hat (free on Ravelry) in each Amazing color. Everyone loves them. If you open the pattern, look on the right hand side of the info about the pattern, you will see that there is a queue that shows how many people have made the hat. There are easily hundreds. There are pictures of them all, and you can see the ones that were done using Amazing. They seem to glow, they are so bright and cheery. It is a little picky to work with the floats, but if you are careful, you will have "amazing" results.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have and I love it and have lots of it in my stash. LOL I've made two Herb Garden shawls, three pair of fingerless mitts and three scarfs and one hat out of it. I agree with others who say it is easy to knit with and so soft.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

lostarts said:


> nitchik said:
> 
> 
> > Such a pretty yarn, and I always wanted to knit something for my little GD with it.
> ...


I did not know that! You are probably right, that might have been the problem. Might also explain why I had some issues with some Wool Ease a few years ago. Only _one of the Wool Ease colors gave me a problem. I think it was the bright yellow. It came off on my hands a bit and I got a red rash, though not severe. The other colors I used were ok.
Thanks for the info!
Now I'm wondering how to find yarns, especially wools, that have acid dyes...


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea, it is beautiful


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> StellasKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I made this little hoodie sweater from Amazing. Turned our really cute I thought and the new mom loved it too
> ...


sure! The pattern is from Lion Brand and is available here http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90307AD.html I added a crochet shell around the edge to make it a little more "girlie."


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

gclemens said:


> StellasKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I made this little hoodie sweater from Amazing. Turned our really cute I thought and the new mom loved it too
> ...


Awww, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I have some in Mauna Loa in my stash. I've been looking for a project for it. I love Stellasknits baby set. Inspiration


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

La la patti said:


> I have some in Mauna Loa in my stash. I've been looking for a project for it. I love Stellasknits baby set. Inspiration


Aww, thanks! It was a pretty easy pattern so I'd definitely encourage anyone who has a mind to try it to go for it!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

It is pretty, lovely colors.


----------



## jacintae (Feb 28, 2012)

I've used Amazing to knit a mitered bag, a Wingspan, and a mitered vest. While I don't usually like yarns with this much "halo", the colors are so nice. In the colorways I've used the color changes are really random within the skein and from skein to skein in the same dye lot. This feature shows up clearly in the picture of the vest front. I really like the bag, but I still have to put in the lining and make the straps. I gave the Wingspan to my daughter who passed it along to a friend who likes those colors. Let's hope the pictures show up correctly.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Your "Amazing" items are lovely, truly amazing :~).


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! These are all just beautiful. Love that Amazing yarn!


----------



## Betsy Schroer (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, there! It's easy to knit with and does make amazing blends of colors, however...... It is rough on the hands if you are sensitive to wool and it is definitely not easy to frog!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I was also considering a wingspan. jacintae your is so pretty


----------



## jacintae (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your nice comments about my knitted pieces. I do have several more skeins of the Amazing in different colorways but I haven't decided what to make with them yet. It's fun looking for patterns though.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

lawnchairlady50 said:


> The cuff to cuff is the same sweater i am working on only in the blues. Love it!


Do you have a pattern for a cuff to cuff sweater?

Hazel


----------



## gnelson (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm working with it for the 1st time now. I'm making a cowl. The colors are beautiful. The yarn feels soft to the touch while working with it. I like it enough to use it again for another project.


----------



## Marcia Higgins (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been everywhere on the two sites you showed with the adorable hooded sweater trying to find the pattern. I can't seem to locate it. Can you give me a more specific place to look.

Thank you so much.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

jbweaver said:


> I have made a cuff to cuff cardigan and a pullover sweater for myself.


Can you tell me what pattern you used for the pullover sweater? I really like the neckline. thanks


----------



## Marcia Higgins (Feb 20, 2011)

Stellaknits - I asked yesterday about the pattern for the baby sweater you showed on Nov 4th. I keep getting notices that there are replies to my question, but I can't seem to find them. Guess I don't know how to use the site very well.

Can you email me direct and let me know where I can get the pattern? [email protected]

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

your sweater is beautiful Can you share the pattern MJ


----------



## Marcia Higgins (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope we both get a reply, Mary Jean. I still have not heard anything from Stellaknits.


----------



## jacintae (Feb 28, 2012)

MarciaHiggins and others: She gave a link to the Lion Brand site in a post on either page 7 or 8. I followed it and was able to download the pattern without any trouble. Try reviewing the previous few pages looking for the cupcake hat avatar and you will find the link. (This info is being provided just in case the original poster is not able to get back to the thread any time soon.)


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Marcia Higgins said:


> Stellaknits - I asked yesterday about the pattern for the baby sweater you showed on Nov 4th. I keep getting notices that there are replies to my question, but I can't seem to find them. Guess I don't know how to use the site very well.
> 
> Can you email me direct and let me know where I can get the pattern? [email protected]
> 
> Thank you in advance


No problem  I PM'd you yesterday with the pattern and posted it back on page 8 of this thread but here it is again for anyone who's interested - it's a Lion Brand pattern http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90307AD.html


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Britty43 said:
> 
> 
> > StellasKnits said:
> ...


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

I made a "weiner warmer" for my son's mini Dachsund. It was the lovely autumn colored yarn. Problem was he out grew it by the time I finished it. Its miserable to "unknit" I dont think I'll use it again.
gardenlady


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I saw on the Lion Brand website an Amazing yarn a pattern for a baby blanket. Would you consider the Amazing yarn appropriate for a baby blanket? Isn't the yarn kinda fuzzy?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i love love love amazing ...have knitted cowls, hats, mitts, etc out of it..and i am going to do a sweater for myself after xmas..


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

no repley i am hoping it is soon keep in touch


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Mary Jean said:


> no repley i am hoping it is soon keep in touch


yes, and me too :?


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

would you share the pattern for the cuff to cuff mj hairgal41


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

The pattern is found on the redheart.com site. Enjoy!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

And Amazing sweater!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

My __? Amazing scarf, just a skein to go started for the Bay Lakes Knitting Guild's 2012 knit away. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

My __? Amazing scarf, just a skein to go! Started for the Bay Lakes Knitting Guild's 2012 knit away. Moon Loomer


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2011)

what kind of yarn are you talking about


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeni said:


> what kind of yarn are you talking about


Lion Brand Amazing yarn is a worsted weight 53% wool 47% acrylic blend that is multicolored reminiscent of (dare I say it) Noro yarn, but far less expensive and far easier to work with.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks but I do not know noro yarns


----------



## jacintae (Feb 28, 2012)

Noro yarns are Japanese yarns popular for their vivid colors and rather long color runs within a skein. The yarns come in a variety of weights and wool blends with silk. They are found in yarn shops in the US and can be ordered on line from various vendors.

The Lion Brand Amazing is similar in that it can have long color runs, but it is an acrylic/wool blend in worsted weight only, and it is less expensive than most of the noro yarns I've seen. As far as the noro yarns go, there are those who love them and others who can not stand to work with them for different reasons. It is simply a personal choice or preference as to the type of yarn a person likes to use and is willing and able to pay for. I hope this helps clarify what everyone has been posting about.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> I made this little hoodie sweater from Amazing. Turned our really cute I thought and the new mom loved it too


Lovely what did you do for the edges? Knit or crochet?


----------



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you for clarifying what Noro wool is I will look up Lion Brand Amazing yarns thanks for taking the time to reply
I love to knit I made the most adorable hats out of Sock yarn during Hurricane Sandy as I wanted something small to work on the pattern works out like a fair isle pattern my nephew loves it.I made a scarf to match but I am disappointed as the sides roll up I am trying to learn the I cord stitch it's giving me some problems but I will get it


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

This has just MADE me buy some Amazing, from Lion.........I checked Amazon but Lion are cheaper. One person on Amazon complained that the price was three times that of Lion..........she had not noticed the price was for three balls of yarn! works out for me $8.50A a ball. Im happy with that! Might do another entrelac scarf......


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

cakes said:


> This has just MADE me buy some Amazing, from Lion.........I checked Amazon but Lion are cheaper. One person on Amazon complained that the price was three times that of Lion..........she had not noticed the price was for three balls of yarn! works out for me $8.50A a ball. Im happy with that! Might do another entrelac scarf......


It's four something at Walmart, better yet.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we do not have Walmart in Australia............. it all must come by overseas mail.................very expensive!


----------

